# Burn Witch



## Ancestor (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's a piece of home video. The singer in this clip killed himself. We all miss him. It seems like a hell of a waste. Please, if you're bummed out, just remember that music is the reward, not record deals or endorsements. A world without music sucks. We have our place and they need us, whether anyone wants to admit it or not.  

http://www.ancestorheavymetal.com/burnwitchpractice.wmv

Lyrics

Burn witch, you must burn
Burn witch, you must burn

Burn, witch, burn

The clouds in the sky just drift by
The moonlight's trace... a smile on her face

Gathered in scorn
One twice born
Looks in her eyes
Shudders as she cries

She's dancing with the devil
Walking on a razor's edge
Screaming in the firelight
Nobody helps her

Taken by an evil force
Trying to possess the girl
From beyond the grave
The haunting of Morella

Darkened thoughts and doings
Ultimately ruining
Many lives of children
Thrown into the cauldron

Consistently rebellious
Never stop to count the cost
Now the only way to learn
Is to make the witches burn

The sword of Michael cuts you down
From your infernal flight you fall
Future home within the ground
This night we'll see you burn


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 30, 2005)

Ancestor said:


> . A world without music sucks. We have our place and they need us, whether anyone wants to admit it or not.


----------

